# مكتبة النانو تكنولوجي و البوليمر نانو كومبوزيت - وأطمع في التثبيت



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (13 مايو 2006)

إن علم النانو من أهم علوم العصر والتي سبقنا فيها الغرب رغم تفوق الكثير من علماء المسلمين كأمثال الدكتور أحمد زويل، وأصبح لكل دولة برنامج قومي في علوم النانوتكنولوجي، حتى العصابة الصهيونية لها برنامجها في هذا المجال.
هذا الرابط يحتوي على بعض الكتب في مجال النانو تكنولوجي والنانو كومبوزيت وعلوم الفمتو كيمياء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10953&highlight=%E4%C7%E4%E6

وبمشيئة الله تعالى سأقوم بإضافة بعض الروابط التي تهتم بهذا الموضوع الحيوي والهام - فهو موضوع العصر، و أسأل المولى سبحانه أن ييسر لنا الولوج في هذا المجال، وأن يكتب لأمتنا التقدم والرقي في شتى مناحى الحياة.

وآمل من كل مهتم بهذا المجال أن يساهم معنا في نشر الوعى الناناوي بين إخواننا المهندسين، ويمكن أن تكون هذه الصفحة مكتبة وساحة للحوار لمناقشة كل ما يتعلق بالموضوع.
والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## abdoisa (15 مايو 2006)

Good luck for


----------



## Chemist (19 مايو 2006)

Dear brother:
You and also OSSAMAA gives to all so much ,
GAZAK ALLAH KOL KHAYR


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (19 مايو 2006)

بوركت أخي الحبيب الكيميائي
نحن في خدمة الأمة والبشرية جمعاء
ودورنا للأسف بسيط وكنا نتمنى أن نكون نحن مؤلفون هذه الكتب وأصحاب تلك العلوم 
ولكننا نمهد الدور لأمثالكم وللأجيال القادمة لتحقيق الريادة
وفقكم الله


----------



## laith_n (19 مايو 2006)

http://www.inano.dk/sw179.asp


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (20 مايو 2006)

مشكور أخي الكريم ليث_ن وبارك الله فيك على الموقع الممتاز


----------



## laith_n (20 مايو 2006)

*ISBN:* 0080426964
*Title:* The Science and Technology of Carbon Nanotubes
*Author:* K. Tanaka
*Publisher:* Elsevier
*Publication Date:* 1999-08-01
*Number Of Pages:* 199
*Average Amazon Rating:* 5.0

Editorial Description 
Carbon Nanotubes (CNT) is the material lying between fullerenes and graphite as a new member of carbon allotropes. The study of CNT has gradually become more and more independent from that of fullerenes. As a novel carbon material, CNTs will be far more useful and important than fullerenes from a practical point of view, in that they will be directly related to an ample field of nanotechnology. This book presents a timely, second-generation monograph covering as far as practical, application of ...read whole description
Hardcover: 199 pages 
Publisher: Elsevier; 1st ed edition (August 1, 1999) 
Language: English 
ISBN: 0080426964 
List Price: $152.95 

Book Description
Carbon Nanotubes (CNT) is the material lying between fullerenes and graphite as a new member of carbon allotropes. The study of CNT has gradually become more and more independent from that of fullerenes. As a novel carbon material, CNTs will be far more useful and important than fullerenes from a practical point of view, in that they will be directly related to an ample field of nanotechnology. This book presents a timely, second-generation monograph covering as far as practical, application of CNT as the newest science of these materials. Most updated summaries for preparation, purification and structural characterisation of single walled CNT and multi walled CNT are given. Similarly, the most recent developments in the theoretical treatments of electronic structures and vibrational structures are covered. The newest magnetic, optical and electrical solid-state properties providing a vital base to actual application technologies are described. Explosive research trends towards application of CNTs, including the prospect for large-scale synthesis, are also introduced. It is the most remarkable feature of this monograph that it devotes more than a half of the whole volume to practical aspects and offers readers the newest developments of the science and technological aspects of CNTs.

Book Info
Discusses the carbon nanotube (CNT), the ultrathin carbon fibre with nanometersize diameter, and micrometer-size length accidently discovered by a discharging process preparing small carbon clusters named by fullerenes. 

http://rapidshare.de/files/3479848/Science_n_technology_of_carbon_nanotubes-Tanaka.pdf.html


----------



## laith_n (20 مايو 2006)

Book Description
Nanoscience and technology is a rapidly developing area of research in physics, chemistry and materials. This volume comprises of papers presented at the Advanced Study Institute in Hong Kong and is a timely publication of developments in novel structures in phenomena of nanostructured materials. The topics include two dimensional nanoclusters on metal surfaces, quantum dynamics of coupled quantum-dot cubits and dephasing effects induced by measurements, coating of metal oxides onto surface of mesoporous silicas, and synthesis of boron nitride nanotube array. Nano Science and Technology is a useful source of reference for postgraduates, professionals and researchers in nanoscience and technology.

Book Info
Proceedings of the second Croucher Advanced Study Institute on Nano Science and Technology, held at the Hong Kong University of Science and Technology. Conference date is unspecified. For postgraduates, professionals, and researchers in nano science and technology.
http://rapidshare.de/files/18381213/Nano_Science_and_Technology_Novel_Structures_and_Phenomena_KINGDWARF.zip.html
*ISBN:* 0415308321
*Title:* Nano Science and Technology; Novel Structures and Phenomena
*Author:* Ping Sheng
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2003-04-01
*Number Of Pages:* 240
*Average Amazon Rating:*


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (24 مايو 2006)

مشكور أيها الليث
بوركت أخي الحبيب وجعل الله كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
وإلى المزيد


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jehad_15568 (1 مارس 2008)

الف شكر على هذه المجهودات
وارغب فى الاستفسار عن 
thermal conductivites for the electronic materials 
بعباره اخرى
ما هى القيمه التى تم قياسها لهذه الخاصيه فى المواد المتعلقه بالكهربائيات مثل الميكرو شب مثلا
ارجو الافاده


----------



## laith_n (21 فبراير 2009)

laith_n قال:


> Book Description
> Nanoscience and technology is a rapidly developing area of research in physics, chemistry and materials. This volume comprises of papers presented at the Advanced Study Institute in Hong Kong and is a timely publication of developments in novel structures in phenomena of nanostructured materials. The topics include two dimensional nanoclusters on metal surfaces, quantum dynamics of coupled quantum-dot cubits and dephasing effects induced by measurements, coating of metal oxides onto surface of mesoporous silicas, and synthesis of boron nitride nanotube array. Nano Science and Technology is a useful source of reference for postgraduates, professionals and researchers in nanoscience and technology.
> 
> Book Info
> ...


----------



## laith_n (21 فبراير 2009)

laith_n قال:


> *ISBN:* 0080426964
> *Title:* The Science and Technology of Carbon Nanotubes
> *Author:* K. Tanaka
> *Publisher:* Elsevier
> ...


----------



## kema (22 فبراير 2009)

*Good luck for this information*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ووفقكم الله ........


----------



## أبو آلاء (6 مايو 2010)

الأخ الحبيب بوليمر نانوتكنولوجى والأخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته،جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم على هذه المبادرة الرائعة ونسأل الله العلى القدير أن يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك وأن تكون خطوة لشبان الأمة للسير فى هذا الطريق بإذن الله،أقدم هذا الرابط لجامعة ويسكونسن الأمريكية وبه مقاطع فيديو على مستويات ثلاثة لإجراء تجارب وإنتاج منتجات بتقنية النانو،أرجو أن تعم الفائدة ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
http://www.mrsec.wisc.edu/Edetc/nanolab/index.html


----------



## فتوح (7 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

